#ubuntu-eg 2011-03-21
<thelinuxer> mohamed_yosry: basha
<mohamed_yosry> thelinuxer, keef a5bark
<thelinuxer> mohamed_yosry: el 7amdulelah tamam
<mohamed_yosry> neset el admin bta3 el page
<thelinuxer> makontesh la2eek 3ala el facebook
<thelinuxer> kont bakteb esmak 3'alat
<thelinuxer> ana lesa ba3etlak friend request mesh shewaya
<mohamed_yosry> i confirmed
<mohamed_yosry> tb ashta
<thelinuxer> and i made u admin
<thelinuxer> hees ya me3alem :D
<mohamed_yosry> yeah
<mohamed_yosry> awl ma afwq 7 zbtha isA
<mohamed_yosry> thnx ya kbeer
<thelinuxer> mohamed_yosry: mashy ya man, yw ya basha :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-03-23
<locodir-user> salam 3alekom
#ubuntu-eg 2011-03-25
 * OCboy Is away now Reason: (brb)
 * OCboy Is back from (brb) & I was away for 5secs .
<seiflotfy> hey guys
#ubuntu-eg 2011-03-27
<KHALED> ازاى اكون عضو فى ISHARE
<KHALED> ??????????????????????
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-19
<MohamedAlaa98> Hello guys
<MohamedAlaa98> ashams: hi
<ashams> Hi MohamedAlaa98 :D
<ashams> h r u doing?
<MohamedAlaa98> Fine
<MohamedAlaa98> and u?
<ashams> fine, thnx God
<MohamedAlaa98> Isn't there any meetings in the future
<MohamedAlaa98> ?
<ashams> yep, I'm sure there will be a meeting in the coming week or the one after isA
<ashams> you mean on IRC?
<MohamedAlaa98> yes
<ashams> I can't say so, we need to have some thing to discuss to have a meting
<MohamedAlaa98> ok, i'm waiting impatiently :D
<ashams> I hope it'll be soon :D
<MohamedAlaa98> ok, i'm still wating :D ,i'm very excited!
<MohamedAlaa98> ok, i'm still waiting, i'm very excited!
<MohamedAlaa98> ok, i'm still waiting, i'm very excited!
<ashams> hahaha :D
<ashams> you'll be posting it around 1 million times :P :D
<sarhan> why just 1 million?
<MohamedAlaa98> pidgin little bit hanging
<ashams> well, I didn't like to say 2, but if you wish, it's ok
<ashams> MohamedAlaa98, 2 million times ya man :P
<MohamedAlaa98> elpidgin mehanig shewaya
<MohamedAlaa98> mesh ana
<ashams> ok, let's make it 3 :P
<MohamedAlaa98> We have to make a meeting every week like other loco teams.
<MohamedAlaa98> do you agree with me?
<ashams> yes, totally
<ashams> maybe, we can make sections
<MohamedAlaa98> how?
<ashams> like: ubuntu-eg updates, community updates, latest activity or proposals and so on
<MohamedAlaa98> Hmmmm, nice idea
<ashams> do you want ti suggest it to the mailing list?
<ashams> it*
<MohamedAlaa98> sure!
<ashams> cool, thanks :D
<MohamedAlaa98> but it's yours
<MohamedAlaa98> ?
<ashams> no man, it's yours, you suggested the meeting
<ashams> I'm just your wing man :D
<MohamedAlaa98> sorry, pidgin exited unexpectedly
<ashams> not a problem :D
<MohamedAlaa98> did you write something?
<ashams> nope
<ashams> :)
<MohamedAlaa98> you was talking about suggesting sections on mailing list
<MohamedAlaa98> do you want me to suggest this
<MohamedAlaa98> hello?
<ashams> MohamedAlaa98, hey, sorry, I was away
<ashams> yes, I hope you can
<MohamedAlaa98> np :)
<MohamedAlaa98> ok
<MohamedAlaa98> have you read this page before? http://en.windows7sins.org/
<ashams> yep, I guess so
<ashams> It's gr8 by all means :D
<MohamedAlaa98> cool isn't ?
<ashams> sure
<ashams> it's like amovement from FSF
<MohamedAlaa98> I've received it by mail
<MohamedAlaa98> yes
<ashams> cool
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-20
<DelphiWorld> Salam :)
<DelphiWorld> hey thelinuxer !
<thelinuxer> hi DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: about one month in egypt:)
<DelphiWorld> 15days in alesx
<DelphiWorld> all the rest in cairo:)
<thelinuxer> that's gr8. hope i will be able to catch u :)
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: i meet egyparadox:)
<thelinuxer> wherer ?
<thelinuxer> where*
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: nasr city:)
<thelinuxer> when will u be back in Cairo ?
<DelphiWorld> thelinuxer: in april inshalah
<thelinuxer> 7'alas ping me when ur here ba2a so we can meet
<DelphiWorld> inshalah:)
<thelinuxer> isA
<Menopia> hi thelinuxer
<Menopia> is the meeting started?
<thelinuxer> Menopia: yes
<thelinuxer> join
<Menopia> where?
<thelinuxer> ubuntu-meeting
<Anas> ya hala
<Anas> anybody here ?
<Menopia> Anas, aywan
<Anas> what's up ?
<thelinuxer> join ubuntu-meeting channel
<Menopia> Congratulationsssss :D
<Menopia> we are now approved
<MohamedAlaa98> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك
<Menopia> mabroooooooooooook thelinuxer :)
<thelinuxer> Haaaaa
<thelinuxer> Mabrook everyone
<Menopia> 3yezen el ketab ba2a yetb3t fawran :D
<Menopia> :D:D
<thelinuxer> ensa ya me3alem
<thelinuxer> dah kan wa2taha
<thelinuxer> mazonesh delwa2ty yenfa3 notlobo
<Menopia> :(
<Menopia> ana far7aaaaaaaaan :D
<thelinuxer> :)
<thelinuxer> shoft 2alo eih 3ala el application ? 3ashan bas tesada2 lama 2oltelak lazem enta ely te3melha ;)
<Menopia> msh lel darga :D
<Menopia> dah ana 3'alebtak zy el 3ada
<Menopia> :D
<MohamedAlaa98> gada3 ya islam L)
<MohamedAlaa98> *:)
<ashams> Menopia, you did very well no doubt
<Menopia> 3ayzen announcement kbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
<Anas> انا بهيص هنا في الشركة اهو
<Anas> :F
<Anas> :D
<Anas> ياهووووووووووووووووووووووو
<Menopia> hhhhhhhhh :D
<MohamedAlaa98> wana bardo
<MohamedAlaa98> :)
<MohamedAlaa98> hay2olo 3alaya magnoon :D
<Anas> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<Anas> اللون بتاعنا مش اتغير هنا
<Anas> !!!
<Anas> شباب
<thelinuxer> howa ya3ny fe sanya ya Anas :D ?
<MohamedAlaa98> لسا بيعملوا فيه
<MohamedAlaa98> اصبر شويه
<Anas> كويس قوي
<Anas> انا اخدت سكرين شوت
<EgyParadox> aywaaa ba2aaaaa
<Anas> و مستني اخد سكرين شوت لما حد يعدلها فيهم
<Anas> مش هسكت
<Anas> :D
<thelinuxer> eshta 3ash ya reggala
<thelinuxer> Ubuntu-eg will be the best ubuntu loco ever
<ashams> Anas, Shokran ya kaptin
<ashams> Anas, what screen shot, you'll be notified
<ashams> launchpad hateb3at resala
<ashams> :D
<Anas> اللون لسه مش اتغير
<thelinuxer> Anas: mesh et3'ayyar eih bas :D ?
<thelinuxer> yabny el mawdoo3 dah beya7'od wa2y
<thelinuxer> they will invite us to join approved teams group
<thelinuxer> fee process keda
<ashams> يعني كام ساعة كده بس يا أنس
<thelinuxer> bosso i have to go now
<thelinuxer> catch u later
<thelinuxer> and will tell u ya Anas lama yet3'ayyar
<Anas> حد ياخد سكرين شوت لما اللون يتغير
<Anas> يعيش اوبنتو يعيش
<thelinuxer> :)
<thelinuxer> eshta
<thelinuxer> salam
<ashams> salam ya man :D
<Anas> . i ♥ love my team :)
<Anas> كله يعمل شير للصفحة يلا
<Anas> :)
<Anas> عاوزين اعلي معدل احصائيات في تاريخنا
<Anas> :D
<MohamedAlaa98> انشاء الله
<egyDev> Congratulations.
<ashams> thelinuxer, man about the mentorship FG
<ashams> let's collect ppl to mentor others when needed
<thelinuxer> ashams: what about it ?
<ashams> and answer questions too
<thelinuxer> man can we talk about this later ?
<ashams> we'll need a base after al
<ashams> all*
<ashams> what you think?
<thelinuxer> cause I actually have a headache
<ashams> cooool
<thelinuxer> and really getting lots of emails/notifications
<ashams> hehe group went crazy
<thelinuxer> yes
<MohamedAlaa98> Rabena ma3ak:)
<thelinuxer> everything went crazy
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: Allah ye7'alleek
<MohamedAlaa98> 7'od Asprin:)
<thelinuxer> I will
<sarhan> it looks like you are happy :D
<thelinuxer> sarhan: of course I am happy :D
<thelinuxer> finally we got it!
<sarhan> Good Job :)
<sarhan> i am very happy to
<thelinuxer> thanks sarhan
<MohamedAlaa98> We all are Happy :)
<thelinuxer> :)
<thelinuxer> yala i will go now
<thelinuxer> salam everyone
<MohamedAlaa98> Salam ya kbeer :D
<MohamedAlaa98> tesba7 3ala kheer :D
<ashams> peace
<thelinuxer> wenta men ahlo ya basha :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: sa7ee7 eftakart 7aga
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-21
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<elacheche_anis> hey seiflotfy
<seiflotfy> congrats to you all
<elacheche_anis> Yeah.. Congratulations EgyParadox @ * :D I was so happy for you when I now about it :)
<elacheche_anis> I'll try to inform my LoCo Team About that :D
<EgyParadox> thanks :D
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, you're Ahmed Toulan, that's right?
<elacheche_anis> Oups.. Sorry EgyParadox X) thelinuxer is Ahmed X)
<MohamedAlaa98> :D
<neo31> hello folks :) mabrouk for egyptian team :)
<elacheche_anis> neo31, you're late :p
<neo31> enti tunisian team itlhha brou7ik
<neo31> it's never too late
<elacheche_anis> X)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-22
<a7md> السلامو عليكو
<elacheche_anis> wa alaykom assalam a7md
<thelinuxer> a7md: وعليكم السلام
<thelinuxer> HI elacheche_anis :)
<a7md> انتو بتعملو ايه هنا
<elacheche_anis> Hi thelinuxer :D
<thelinuxer> بنتكلم ، بنرد على أسئلة ...
<elacheche_anis> Tell him thelinuxer :D
<a7md> طب انا عايز ارد معاكم
<elacheche_anis> a7md, you're welcome :D
<thelinuxer> خلاص رد براحتك :) مش لازم تاخد إذن حد
<elacheche_anis> Just wait for someone who looks for answers :D
<a7md> لم علينا عبيدك يا رب :D
<thelinuxer> بس أهم حاجة تحترم الميثاق ده http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> +1 thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/KnowledgeBase/%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%AB%D8%A7%D9%82%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B5%D9%84
<thelinuxer> و ده بالعربى
<a7md> هههههههههههههههههههه
<a7md> اهم حاجة العربى
<a7md> :D
<a7md> :P
<thelinuxer> :) أكيد
<a7md> طب عايزين نعمل حاجة جديدة يابوحميد
<a7md> ننزل على ارض الواقع و يبقلنا وجود
<thelinuxer> خلينا نتعرف الأول ... ;)
<elacheche_anis> thelinuxer, I just remember something..
<a7md> معاك احمد رأفت ( Ana Kda )
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: من الفريق التونسى و داعم لينا زلى منتا شايف
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: what ?
<thelinuxer> a7md: ahlan beek ya abo 7emeed :)
<a7md> يا مرحب بالتوانسة
<a7md> حبيب قلبى يابوحميد
<a7md> بص بقه يا كبير
<elacheche_anis> :D
<a7md> اولاً مبروك على اللوكو
<thelinuxer> a7md: Allah yebarek feek :)
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: what man :D ? what did u remember ?
<elacheche_anis> thelinuxer, we receive this mail in our ML today, translate it an read it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2012-March/011466.html
<thelinuxer> ok
<elacheche_anis> thelinuxer, it's not an invitation for the loco team but for persons who wants to participate :D
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: how can we participate in this ?
<thelinuxer> I guess we know a couple of guys in ADEF
<thelinuxer> will try to contact them ASAP
<elacheche_anis> so check out with them :D
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: I will isA thanks man :)
<elacheche_anis> You're welcome :D I think that the event can't be counted as LoCo event.. So I'll try to participate as elacheche_anis, but of course wearing my ubuntu-tn T-shirt :p :D
<elacheche_anis> What are you thinking about that!
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: we can do media/community partnership and also participating as individuals
<elacheche_anis> Try it.. For us I don't think that's possible because the mail wasn't an invitation for preparing an event, it's just a sharing of the news..
<thelinuxer> even if it wasn't an invitation ... you have to be pushy :D
<thelinuxer> just ask them about their community or media partnership plans
<elacheche_anis> nice idea.. I'm trying to contact the mail sender in person via FB.. :)
<thelinuxer> cool :)
<MohamedAlaa98> السلام عليكم
<MohamedAlaa98> hello Menopia
<elacheche_anis> wa alaykom assalam MohamedAlaa98
<elacheche_anis> MohamedAlaa98,  what's happening in Cairo university?
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, who are you?
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, mondass..
 * elacheche_anis mondass mézél fi stage 7atta iltaw.. w mézél mich yo93od 2h o5rine X)
<MohamedAlaa98> أسف مكنتش هنا
<MohamedAlaa98> ايه اللي بيحصل باظبط
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-23
<DelphiWorld> re:)
<DelphiWorld> hey egyDev :P
<DelphiWorld> Voice of the Blind Live now at http://pbx.zenoradio.com:8000/live.m3u.  Chousen POEMS in less thant half an our. Listen please and share! Thank you.
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-25
<ashams> thelinuxer, my job is to create pages for Support and Devel FGs?
<thelinuxer> ashams: and the shell you were already writing for other teams
<thelinuxer> it should be done by today, am i right ?
<ashams> yes
<ashams> I hope so :)
<thelinuxer> r u writing it on a wiki ?
<ashams> mmmm, actually it's a bit complicated
<ashams> I'll move to the wiki
<ashams> I thibk
<ashams> think*
<thelinuxer> ok
<thelinuxer> ping me when ur done ba2a
<thelinuxer> btw have u read the email I sent u ?
<ashams> not yet
<ashams> one sec
<thelinuxer> ok
<thelinuxer> i don't want to discuss it here
<ashams> sure, what emails for :)
<thelinuxer> :)
<ashams> thelinuxer, may I pm? it's irrelevant
<thelinuxer> Menopia: hi
<Menopia> hi thelinuxer :)
<ashams> Hi Menopia
<ashams> o/
<MohamedAlaa98> hi ashams
<ashams> Hi ya MohamedAlaa98 h r u doing? :D
<MohamedAlaa98> Fine :)
<ashams> el7amdo lellah :)
<MohamedAlaa98> i was playing a game :)
<MohamedAlaa98> named tremulous
<MohamedAlaa98> do you know about it?
<ashams> no, actually
<ashams> is it 3d
<ashams> ?
<MohamedAlaa98> yes
<ashams> cool
<ashams> did it eat your resources
<ashams> ?
<MohamedAlaa98> yes tottaly :D
<ashams> you ran it through wine, right?
<MohamedAlaa98> nope it's for linux
<ashams> wow
<ashams> that's cool
<MohamedAlaa98> wonderful game :D google it :D
<ashams> sure
<MohamedAlaa98> it's a multiplayer game between 2 teams
<MohamedAlaa98> aliens and humans
<ashams> hahaha
<ashams> that's awsome
<MohamedAlaa98> and only 100mb
<ashams> strange
<MohamedAlaa98> I was playing it around 6 hours
<ashams> it's toooo smal
<ashams> l
<MohamedAlaa98> true?
<MohamedAlaa98> oh no
<ashams> what?
<MohamedAlaa98> i'm not a super gamer :(
<ashams> haha, you tried :D
<MohamedAlaa98> when you download it, please tell me about your nick
<ashams> coool
<MohamedAlaa98> we will be a good team ;)
<ashams> I'm actually have some work for now :(
<ashams> sure, I like team games
<MohamedAlaa98> :( work in the ubuntu-eg wiki?
<ashams> yeah
<ashams> but I make it offline first
<ashams> I'l show you a prototype when it's done
<MohamedAlaa98> ok, thanks
<ashams> yw :D
<MohamedAlaa98> who is menopia?
<ashams> :)
<ashams> Islam Wazery
<ashams> Wazery, ^
<MohamedAlaa98> O_o
<ashams> :D
<MohamedAlaa98> and who is wazery?
<ashams> haha
<ashams> one sec
<Wazery> MohamedAlaa98, hi
<MohamedAlaa98> hi Wazery
<MohamedAlaa98> you have 2 nicknames?
<Wazery> yes
<Wazery> one is Menopia
<Wazery> which is cloaked with ubuntu
<Wazery> the second is Wazery :)
<MohamedAlaa98> cooool
<ashams> Wazery, btw, what does Menopia means? man I couldn't look it up
<ashams> :D
<Wazery> wallahy ana wala a3raf
<ashams> hahahahahaha
<Wazery> kan random kda
<ashams> :D
<ashams> I like random nicknames too :)
<Wazery> :D
<Wazery> eh a5bar el guides?
<MohamedAlaa98> ashams you have a tortoise named tota?
<MohamedAlaa98> :D
<buzz2> MohamedAlaa98, how you knew about it?
<MohamedAlaa98> hahaha
<MohamedAlaa98> yep!
<ashams> Wazery, I'm working on it right now buddy
<MohamedAlaa98> from your wiki pager
<MohamedAlaa98> *page
<ashams> seriously,  I wrote that?
<ashams> I can't remember
<MohamedAlaa98> yep
<MohamedAlaa98> one sec
<ashams> damn, Alzheimer :)
<MohamedAlaa98> hahaha
<MohamedAlaa98> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AKShams
<MohamedAlaa98> I'm 22 years old and live in El-Sinbelawin, Egypt, have a tortoise named Tota and (among a lot of other things) like Reciting the Holy Quraan, Riding Bicycles and doing some Body Building exercises.
<ashams> crap, I forgot to remove that page!
<MohamedAlaa98> you created 2 old pages
<ashams> I know live on /AhmedShams
<MohamedAlaa98> i know
<MohamedAlaa98> too
<MohamedAlaa98> also this page is old https://wiki.ubuntu.com/akshams
<ashams> yeah, I'm clearing it now too
<ashams> thanks for heads up :D
<MohamedAlaa98> yw:)
<MohamedAlaa98> salimly 3ala tota :D
<MohamedAlaa98> hahaha
<ashams> ok, now it's clear
<ashams> :)
<ashams> Yousal ya sidi :)
<MohamedAlaa98> :D hahaha
<MohamedAlaa98> did you create these pages before the membership ?
<ashams> yeah, a long time ago
<ashams> Wazery, you created a intro page to art team right?
<Wazery> ashams, yes
<ashams> can you link me plz?
<Wazery> but not finished yet
<Wazery> ok
<ashams> ok
<Wazery> 1 sec
<ashams> make it 2 ya man :D
<Wazery> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Art-team
<MohamedAlaa98> 2 ezzay?
<Wazery> 2 seconds :D
<ashams> :D
<MohamedAlaa98> :D
<MohamedAlaa98> aaah ma5adtesh baly
<MohamedAlaa98> ma3lesh ana mehayess showaya
<MohamedAlaa98> :D
<Wazery> MohamedAlaa98, wala yehmak :D
<ashams> Wazery, can I edit some pieces of it
<Wazery> suuure
<ashams> thatnks ya man
<Wazery> thanks lek enta :D
<ashams> it's a good template 3ala fekra
<MohamedAlaa98> leh madeftesh mypaint?
<ashams> I hope we can do the same for the rest
<Wazery> MohamedAlaa98, you can add it
<MohamedAlaa98> enta shayef eh, howa bernameg kowayyes?
<Wazery> ah
<MohamedAlaa98> ok ya man :D
<Wazery> law hat7to zwd learning materials leh :)
<Wazery> ashams, howa el site a5baro eh?
<MohamedAlaa98> ok
<ashams> Wazery, I don't know
<ashams> it's hanging with canonical employees mercy
<Wazery> el site dah ta3bny nafsyan
<Wazery> ba2aly sana nefsy ashofo sha4al
<Wazery> :D
<ashams> hahahaha, me too wallahy
<ashams> hit on Jonathan :)
<Wazery> ha2rfo el esbo3 dah :D
<ashams> cooool
<ashams> :D
<MohamedAlaa98> Wazery eh ra2yak 7ateto ahoh
<Wazery> ok hashofo
<Wazery> MohamedAlaa98, tmam :)
<Wazery> thanks
<ashams> nice work
<Wazery> feel free to edit it
<MohamedAlaa98> yw :D
<MohamedAlaa98> mashy
<MohamedAlaa98> kont lessa has2alak
<MohamedAlaa98> :D
<Wazery> :D
<ashams> MohamedAlaa98, have you edited anything else on the page?
<MohamedAlaa98> nope
<ashams> cool
<MohamedAlaa98> eh el "cool" fe keda?
<ashams> Wazery, I've rebuilt the page on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/FG/Art
<MohamedAlaa98> :D
<ashams> just to keep everything in place
<ashams> kindly check it if some thing looks wrong
<MohamedAlaa98> aaah
<Wazery> ashams, ok, can we delete the old one? wala el wiki mafhosh delete?
<ashams> Wazery, yes let's remove it
<ashams> one sec
<ashams> Thanks ya man :D
<MohamedAlaa98> khalehom 2
<MohamedAlaa98> :D
<ashams> MohamedAlaa98, hehe, mashy ya man :P
<Wazery> MohamedAlaa98, looooool
<MohamedAlaa98> ay khed3a ya prince :D
<ashams> MohamedAlaa98, plz continue what your editing to EgyptTeam/FG/Art from now on :D
<MohamedAlaa98> ok wa5ed baly :D
<Wazery> ashams, kan we edit the titile of the page?
<ashams> sure
<Wazery> badl kelmet Art deh
<Wazery> :)
<ashams> do what ever you see
<Wazery> ezay ba2a?
<MohamedAlaa98> Art Team ya basha :D
<ashams> Wazery, from the drop menu on the page top
<ashams> "More Actions"
<Wazery> ashams, mafesh option ele title
<Wazery> ah sorry
<ashams> Wazery, it's called rename :D
<Wazery> bs dah ha3'yar el link
<Wazery> msh mogard title lel page
<MohamedAlaa98> 3ady no problem
<ashams> edit it from the New name field
<ashams> don't worry about url
<ashams> I'll fix it later
<Wazery> la2 5alas, ana kont 3ayz a3'yar el title bs
<ashams> Ya man do it, don't worry
<ashams> it's not linked to tooo many pages ya3ni
<ashams> I can remember only one :D
<Wazery> refresh kda
<MohamedAlaa98> ageeb el "intro" beta3et elbarameg mn el wikipedia 3ady walla 22lef ana?
<MohamedAlaa98> eh ra2yak?
<ashams> it's still the same https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/FG/Art
<ashams> Ah, I saw it
<ashams> ok cool
<Wazery> a workaround :D
<Wazery> MohamedAlaa98, 3ady bra6tak
<ashams> yeah, hahahaha :D
<Wazery> bra7tak*
<MohamedAlaa98> ok :D
<Wazery> yazen kman nzbat el devel team guide
<Wazery> 3ayzen*
<ashams> yes ya man
<Wazery> ashams, lw fe link leh hato
<ashams> it's the biggest work to be done
<Wazery> ah
<ashams> Wazery, it's all listed on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/FG
<Wazery> ok
<ashams> it's called development
<Wazery> cool page :)
<ashams> thnx :D
<Wazery> MohamedAlaa98, keep going :)
<MohamedAlaa98> thanks :D
<MohamedAlaa98> bas elsoora gat kebeera keda leeh?
<MohamedAlaa98> Wazery
<Wazery> ha3dlha
<MohamedAlaa98> ok ya man
<MohamedAlaa98> ma3lesh asly msh "pro" awy ;)
<Wazery> done
<MohamedAlaa98> thanks :D
<MohamedAlaa98> kant eh elmoshkela?
<Wazery> m7tak t7aded el width
<Wazery> m7tag*
<Wazery> ana 3andy fekra
<MohamedAlaa98> ammmm khadt baly
<Wazery> eh ra2yak nshel el screenshots, w n7ot icons el barameg
<MohamedAlaa98> eh ya me3alem?
<Wazery> momken fe grid kda
<MohamedAlaa98> abl el intro masalan?
<Wazery> la2 fel knowledge base
<Wazery> hawrek mthal
<MohamedAlaa98> aywn
<MohamedAlaa98> 22sod ta3reef elbernameg
<ashams> ya welad ellazeina, fekra gamda elteneeen :D
<Wazery> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<Wazery> MohamedAlaa98, ah
<Wazery> ashams, :D
<MohamedAlaa98> ok ya captain ;)
<Wazery> shofo el grid elly ta7t kda
<Wazery> el site bta3 ubuntu italy dah m32dny bgd
<Wazery> gaaaaaaaaaaaamed
<MohamedAlaa98> Hmmmmmm
<MohamedAlaa98> 3amlen shadow lelfont ezzay?
<Wazery> aslohom msh 3ala el wiki el 3ady
<Wazery> dah drupal
<MohamedAlaa98> aaaah
<MohamedAlaa98> ubuntu-italy.org
<ashams> a7a, da mawqe3 gamed fash7' elteneen
<ashams> yekhrebbait keda fe3lan
<ashams> :D
<MohamedAlaa98> sa7e7 eh akhbar loco.thelinuxer.org?
<MohamedAlaa98> 3ayzeen ne3mel site zy dah
<ashams> MohamedAlaa98, hit on Jonathan :P
<MohamedAlaa98> mesh fate7
<Wazery> msh haseb jonathan ella w 3andna site zy dah
<MohamedAlaa98> Maza Taksod?
<ashams> hahahah :D
<ashams> MohamedAlaa98, I mean, by mail ya3ni
<MohamedAlaa98> aah ba7seb 3al irc
<MohamedAlaa98> msh elsite dah taba3 toulan?
<MohamedAlaa98> walla eh
<ashams> yep
<MohamedAlaa98> omal jonathan eh da5lo bel site?
<ashams> he's the maintainer
<MohamedAlaa98> ok
<Wazery> shofo dah kda
<MohamedAlaa98> 5 mins we rage3
<Wazery> ana ba7wl asra2 meno :D
<MohamedAlaa98> salam mo2aqat
<ashams> :D
<Wazery> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice?action=raw
<Wazery> sa3dny ya shams f ser2et el grid deh
<Wazery> :D
<ashams> haha
<ashams> ok, one sec
<ashams> Wazery, which part ya man?
<Wazery> hatl2y awlo html a ba3den classes kteeeeeer
<Wazery> f nos el saf7a kda
<ashams> ah
<MohamedAlaa98> ana geet
<ashams> Wazery, it doesn't work :(
<Wazery> mana msh 3aref leh
<Wazery> MohamedAlaa98, ya welcome :)
<ashams> I think html is disabled on ubuntu wiki
<MohamedAlaa98> thnx
<Wazery> ah
<Wazery> :(
<ashams> yeah, :(
<MohamedAlaa98> shoof 7aga 3ala ubuntu wiki
<MohamedAlaa98> zayyo
<ashams> mm, ok
<MohamedAlaa98> momokn ne3melo table
<MohamedAlaa98> ? walla eh?
<ashams> yep
<MohamedAlaa98> shoof foa2 hena https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<MohamedAlaa98> eh r2yk
<Wazery> MohamedAlaa98, ah momken
<MohamedAlaa98> hshof el source bta3ha
<MohamedAlaa98> oooh da me3a2ad awyyy
<ashams> that's cool one
<ashams> MohamedAlaa98, which part you want to take
<ashams> ?
<MohamedAlaa98> ba3d elly fel awal
<MohamedAlaa98> Teams
<MohamedAlaa98> Building a Community
<MohamedAlaa98> Teams List
<MohamedAlaa98> Create a Team
<MohamedAlaa98> Team Reports
<MohamedAlaa98> deyyat
<Wazery> ana 3amltha aheh
<ashams> cool
<Wazery> bs lesa masyvtsh
<MohamedAlaa98> warrena ya m3lm
<MohamedAlaa98> feen?
<MohamedAlaa98> ay saf7ah?
<Wazery> lesa m7taga ta3del ba2a
<Wazery> 3shan teb2a grid
<Wazery> refresh now
<MohamedAlaa98> fe saf7et el art?
<Wazery> ah
<MohamedAlaa98> mmmm
<MohamedAlaa98> bas ana ma2sodsh deh
<Wazery> omal?
<MohamedAlaa98> on sec
<MohamedAlaa98> *one
<Wazery> 2 :D
<MohamedAlaa98> :D
<MohamedAlaa98> http://i.imgur.com/3RmNl.png
<MohamedAlaa98> shoof 22sod deh
<MohamedAlaa98> hah?
<Wazery> ah
<Wazery> ha7awl feh
<MohamedAlaa98> rabena ma3ak :D
<MohamedAlaa98> ashams, ro7t feen?
<ashams> I'm here
<ashams> just making a blog post about the development team
<MohamedAlaa98> mmm rabena ma3ak enta kaman :D
<Wazery> MohamedAlaa98, you can find it here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams/Toolkit/MenuBar
<MohamedAlaa98> خن غش حقهىؤث
<MohamedAlaa98> oh sorry
<MohamedAlaa98> kont ba2ool ok ya prince
<MohamedAlaa98> :D
<ashams> hahha
<Wazery> loool
<ashams> MohamedAlaa98, here it is: http://ashams.iblogger.org/archives/167
<MohamedAlaa98> 1 sec
<ashams> make it 2 :P
<MohamedAlaa98> Haha
<MohamedAlaa98> 7lw sho3'l el ipad dah
<ashams> aih ra2yak :D ;P
<MohamedAlaa98> 7lw bas dah wordpress?
<MohamedAlaa98> wlla eh?
<ashams> yes, sure
<ashams> it's just a theme
<Wazery> brb
<ashams> the theme's name is "Shiword"
<MohamedAlaa98> ana 3malt blogat kteer we masa7tohom
<MohamedAlaa98> maba7ebesh aktb kteer
<ashams> me too :)
<ashams> but< I started to enjoy it lately
<MohamedAlaa98> eshta
<MohamedAlaa98> aho bos dah beeta3y faaaaaady http://mohamedalaa.co.nr
<ashams> I don't like blogger
<ashams> it's bulky
<ashams> and doesn't have the features of wordpress
<MohamedAlaa98> :D mosh moshkela
<ashams> :)
<MohamedAlaa98> ana 3amlo keda
<MohamedAlaa98> 2oltelak maba7ebsh aktb kteer
<MohamedAlaa98> :D
<ashams> tayeb ya sidi :) haddy nafsak, khalas mesh mohem teketb
<ashams> :P
<Wazery> ana ha7ot el icons bta3t el barameg
<ashams> howa ya3ni wageb :P
<Wazery> fel grid deh
<ashams> Wazery, cool, go go go
<MohamedAlaa98> hahaha
<Wazery> bs ba3d shoya kda
<ashams> enta bet3alla2na?
<ashams> :P
<Wazery> :D
<MohamedAlaa98> ashams, momken ta5od domain free leblogak hna http://co.nr
<ashams> MohamedAlaa98, thnx, will try it for sure
<MohamedAlaa98> ay kd3a ya man :)
<MohamedAlaa98> ht3sha wagy yalla salam
<ashams> salam, we belhana welshefa :D
<ashams> hahaha
<MohamedAlaa98> ana geeet , nawart  elbeet :D
<MohamedAlaa98> Wazery, eh elAkhbar?
<MohamedAlaa98> thanks, ashams
<Wazery> mohamed_yosry, shoya w ha3ml el grid
<Wazery> law 3ayz tdef 3al page bra7tak
<MohamedAlaa98> ay page?
<MohamedAlaa98> akamel edafet sowar lelbarameg?, wazery?
<ashams> Ashams
<ashams> ashams,
<MohamedAlaa98> ya ragel?
<ashams> I was trying it
<MohamedAlaa98> hahaha
<ashams> I think you didn't oing wazery
<ashams> cuz mentioning is case sensitive
<ashams> you typed wazery
<MohamedAlaa98> ba7sebak betkalem nafsak ;)
<ashams> but you should have typed Wazery
<MohamedAlaa98> m3lsh
<ashams> MohamedAlaa98, I bakallem nafsi bardo, but not on IRC :P :D
<MohamedAlaa98> mshmshkla
<MohamedAlaa98> hahaha
<MohamedAlaa98> mohamedalaa
<MohamedAlaa98> MohamedAlaa
<MohamedAlaa98> mtz3lsh ana bs bahazar
<MohamedAlaa98> aasef n kont daye2tk
<ashams> haha :D
<Wazery> MohamedAlaa98, kaml 3ady
<ashams> no ya 3am, and ma batdaye2sh :D
<Wazery> sorry makontsh a3ed
<MohamedAlaa98> kont aaym?
<MohamedAlaa98> haha
<MohamedAlaa98> ok ya captain
<Wazery> :D
<MohamedAlaa98> Wazery, enta mnen? mn cairo?
<Wazery> اه
<Wazery> وانت؟
<MohamedAlaa98> ana mn el daqahliya
<Wazery> fe kolya?
<MohamedAlaa98> لأ هههه
<Wazery> omal?
<MohamedAlaa98> انا ف أعدادي
<MohamedAlaa98> تشرفت بلقائك  :D
<Wazery> wana wallahy
<Wazery> :)
<Wazery> enta 7adrt meeting l ubuntu 2bl kda
<Wazery> sa7?
<Wazery> ana ta2riban fakrak
<Wazery> :)
<MohamedAlaa98> 3al irc?
<Wazery> la2
<MohamedAlaa98> la2
<Wazery> yeb2a 7ad tany
<MohamedAlaa98> اما ابقى ارجع مصر هحاول اجي
<MohamedAlaa98> ربنا يسهل
<Wazery> isA
<MohamedAlaa98> ان شاء الله
<MohamedAlaa98> انت حاطط photoshop ليه في الصفحه؟
<MohamedAlaa98> Wazery
<Wazery> howa tool bardo 7ata lw open source
<Wazery> asef
<Wazery> 7ata lw closed*
<MohamedAlaa98> بس مش للينكس
<Wazery> asl momken 7ad yefham 4alat en e7na msh 3ayzeno yesta5dem 3'er open source tools
<Wazery> 3moman hashelo w akteb note
<MohamedAlaa98> la2 bra7tak 3aady :D
<ashams> Ya gama3 ana bakallem nafsi kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeer geddan we 3adi :D :P
<ashams> Ana sa3at bakklem nafsi felshare3 welnas be2o3odo yebossoli.....fakrenni magnoun :P
#ubuntu-eg 2013-03-18
<mohamedalaa98> Faissl: سالعسل :D
#ubuntu-eg 2013-03-22
<superlinux-hp> السلام عليكم
<superlinux-hp> الو؟
<superlinux-hp> حد هنا؟
<superlinux-hp> طيب ببساطة مدعوون الى ##debian-ar   دبيان الدعم بالعربي
#ubuntu-eg 2014-03-18
<visof> hi
#ubuntu-eg 2016-03-26
<theShirbiny> !quran 114 ######################################################################################################################################################################################################
<lubotu3> theShirbiny: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#ubuntu-eg 2017-03-25
<theShirbiny> philipballew: o/
<philipballew> theShirbiny, whats up?
<theShirbiny> nothing new, all good here :D
<theShirbiny> you?
